# Club in Dooly County looking for members



## BCPbuckhunter (Feb 27, 2017)

County Line Hunting Club on the Houston County and Dooly county border is currently looking for members. We ARE a trophy club. We have 1350 acres with hardwood creek bottoms and pines stands. We lease from an individual not a timber company but the land is managed for timber harvest. The pine stands are burned on a 3 year rotation that provides great browse. We have food plots and provide mineral supplements. The land is actively trapped for both nest predators and Coyotes to help with fawn and turkey recruitment. The land has been managed for the last 8-10 years for trophy bucks. There are a few ducks and hogs on the property but can only be hunted outside of deer season. We try to keep pressure on the property to a minimum. We have well maintained roads and a designated parking areas and during deer season it is foot travel or golf cart travel only past the parking areas. No atv's allowed during deer season. We try to only kill mature bucks. Each membership includes your spouse and school age children living at home. I can send a complete copy of rules if you are interested. We have a 3 Buck 4 Doe limit which is explained further in the rules. Each member has a permanent spot that no one is allowed into. All other stands are first come/first serve on the pin in/out board. We will have only 7 members and dues are $3050


----------



## BCPbuckhunter (Feb 27, 2017)

All these pictures are from the 2016 season


----------



## Workingmanhunter (Feb 27, 2017)

Would you be interested in leasing out the hog rights


----------



## Rashman (Feb 27, 2017)

Wey interested in your club. Can you send me rules. Cabin or bunk house?


----------



## BCPbuckhunter (Feb 28, 2017)

Workingmanhunter said:


> Would you be interested in leasing out the hog rights



Not at this time, I am trying to keep pressure off the property to make for better deer hunting.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter (Feb 28, 2017)

Rashman said:


> Wey interested in your club. Can you send me rules. Cabin or bunk house?



I sent you a pm. Thanks


----------



## Redfishpro (Feb 28, 2017)

please send me the info very interested if available or not please thanks


----------



## JimmyHall22 (Mar 1, 2017)

Would like me info on club could you give me a call 386-984-6125 Thanks


----------



## Doolydawg03 (Mar 2, 2017)

Anybody interested in this club can feel free to give me call if you would like to know anything about it, As i hunted this tract for several years now the hunting is great and you will see deer the rut action is def above average it holds a healthy herd great age structure and its getting even better. I have been able to harvest a mature deer every year i have been hunting this tract. My number is 772-828-1079 my name is Ryan call or text is fine. This is a great club with low pressure, good genetics and where all around QDM is practiced.


----------



## mg0823 (Mar 14, 2017)

can you send me the rules and map. and or call me 478-396-0659 or send a message that you are full. thank you


----------



## Jlrajarrett (Mar 18, 2017)

still available? I live in East Houston


----------



## Rashman (Apr 3, 2017)

Killing me no lodging. I was just at current QDM hunt club in SC past weekend for turkey. Great club, but, 3 additional hours from Macon to SC. Your location would be ideal.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter (May 2, 2017)

club is full, thanks


----------

